# Javascript öffnet Fotos aus Galerie nicht



## DrPepper (4. Jul 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein riesengroßes Problem und weiß nicht, wie ich es beheben kann. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen.

Da ich leider von reiner html- und Javaprogrammierung keine Ahnung habe, muss ich notgedrungen auf entsprechende WYSIWYG-Editoren zurückgreifen.
Für die Homepage nehme ich Frontpage 2003, für das Navigationsmenü Sothink DHTMLMenu und für die Fotogalerie Album Creator von FirmTools.

Nun guckt euch doch mal bitte diese Seite
http://fotoundmeer.de/htmlpix/pixaprjun04/pixjun04/beetles/base0.html
hier an und sagt mir, warum ich die Fotos dort nicht öffnen kann.

Ich habe absolut keinen Plan, was ich da ändern muss, damit es wieder läuft. Ursprünglich lief alles. Dann habe ich aus der framebasierten Homepage eine Homepage mittels dynamischer Webvorlage von Frontpage 2003 gemacht. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt lassen sich die Fotos nicht mehr in einem separatem Fenster öffnen.


Wer weiß Rat und kann mir helfen?



Gruß,
DrPepper


----------



## DrPepper (4. Jul 2004)

Nachtrag:

Ich habe jetzt mal ein ganz "schlanke" Homepage für Testzwecke hochgeladen.

http://www.tgrimm.com/testneu/general_album/base0.html

Im Verzeichnis http://www.tgrimm.com/testneu
liegt die index.htm und die vorlage.dwt Datei

Im Verzeichnis http://www.tgrimm.com/testneu/general_album
liegt die "Galeriestartseite" base0.html sowie die Dateien image0.html, image1.html und image2.html.
Die image...html Dateien sind die Dateien, die sich eigentlich öffnen sollten, wenn man die Fotos in der Galerie anklickt. Das entsprechende Foto öffnet sich dann in einem Fenster, das genaau so groß ist wie das Foto selbst.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


Gruß,
DrPepper


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jul 2004)

Guck doch mal bei teamone (SelfHTML) vorbei, die haben eine große Abhandlung zu JavaScript drin. Vielleicht findest Du da eine Lösung für dein Probem.


----------



## DrPepper (4. Jul 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck doch mal bei teamone (SelfHTML) vorbei, die haben eine große Abhandlung zu JavaScript drin. Vielleicht findest Du da eine Lösung für dein Probem.



Danke für edn Tipp, L-ectron-X. Da ich aber script- / programmiertechnisch eine Null bin, bin ich auf ein Forum angewiesen, wo man mir das ggfs. Schritt für Schritt erklärt was ich wo machen muss.


Gruß,
DrPepper


----------



## Roar (4. Jul 2004)

DrPepper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für edn Tipp, L-ectron-X. Da ich aber script- / programmiertechnisch eine Null bin, bin ich auf ein Forum angewiesen, wo man mir das ggfs. Schritt für Schritt erklärt was ich wo machen muss.



dann frag doch mal im selfHTML forum!! denn *die* kennen sich mit sowas aus. wir programmieren java, und das hat nix mit javascript zu tun, also erwarte von uns nicht dass wir dir bei sowas helfen wo es doch genug foren im i.net gibts die auf son script zeug spezialisiert sind.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jul 2004)

Guck mal hier ist der Quellcode zum Einbinden in eine HTML-Datei zu sehen.
http://www.phpforum.de/archiv_13440_Bilder@im@Popup@Fenster_anzeigen.html
Kommst Du damit weiter?

Ansonsten, wenn Du Dich nicht selbst etwas bemühst, oder bemühen willst, solltest Du besser auf den Einsatz von JavaScript verzichten und die Bilder vielleicht in einem eigenen Frame oder einer neuen HTML-Seite anzeigen lassen.
Du solltest auch bedenken, dass es jede Menge Internet-Benutzer gibt, die ohne Java und JavaScript durchs Internet surfen. Diese können sich beim Klick auf einen JavaScript-Link nicht die Bilder ansehen.


----------

